# Iphone/Ipod control of Mylink



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

iphone 4 thru usb, i make all the selections with my iphone


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

I have the regular radio with aux/usb. If I have it plugged into the usb the ipod is locked and I control it through the radio. If i have it plugged into aux, it is controlled through the ipod. Seems this stereo is finicky with how it works. I have to go through all my ipod cables (4 or 5) before I found one that worked to let the radio do its thing.


----------



## kal130 (Oct 26, 2013)

I guess my real issue is that when the video player is on and it is plugged into USB it says there is a TV connected and locks out the screen. It would appear that there is something in the car sending a signal to the ipod that says there is a TV in there and there is not. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

what head unit do you have??


----------



## kal130 (Oct 26, 2013)

I actually have both the el cheapo and the mylink in 2 different cruzes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Whatever the 2013 escalade has is a downgrade to our radio and it works fine. What I found out with our radio is deleting unused apps before plugging the phone up and resetting the radio every 3 months(it's like a clean instal of Windows Visa day 1 before you do all the updates to SP2) works best. If you have iTunes/music pandora and stitcher in background you are going to have a bad day. Infinite indexing.... Loop. Also try to keep playlist under 20 songs or you may get "empty playlist" issues. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

If I remember correctly, iOS 6 was supposed to allow you to control the radio through your phone. That's how mine works. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kal130, 

Please contact our infotainment team at 855-478-7767 (US number). They will have more information for your video concern. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

